# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Cherry 2000", adventure action comedy sci-fi film, Steve De Jarnatt, 1987, USA

## Airicist

"Cherry 2000" on Wikipedia

"Cherry 2000" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Cherry 2000 trailer

Published on Jul 21, 2010




> Original trailer for Cherry 2000 (1987)

----------

